#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравадины  объединяйтесь!

## Читтадхаммо

По  Скайпу  проходят  онлайн  конференции  с  участием  уважаемого  Ассаджи  и  других  людей  интересующихся  Тхеравадой .Следующая  скайп -конференция  пройдёт  14 августа  в  19:00  по  Москве.

----------

Alert (11.08.2009), Joy (19.09.2010), Кумо (09.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (09.08.2009), Юань Дин (10.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Глупый вопрос .
Это общение в стиле аси только с видео?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Глупый вопрос .
> Это общение в стиле аси только с видео?


Общение может  происходит  так  и с  видео , так  и  без  оного.Программа  доступна  на  официальном   сайте www.skype.com  очень  удобно  и  просто .

----------


## Raudex

> По  Скайпу  проходят  онлайн  конференции  с  участием  уважаемого  Ассаджи  и  других  людей  интересующихся  Тхеравадой .Следующая  скайп -конференция  пройдёт  14 августа  в  19:00  по  Москве.


А о чём примерно идёт речь? В чём цимес данного шоу?  Я как-то особо и представить не могу пользу, контакты и так есть, на любой вкус.... Обсуждать удобнее на форумах...

Ну разве что например устроить трансляцию мероприятия, церемонии - это я "за"!

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А о чём примерно идёт речь? В чём цимес данного шоу?  Я как-то особо и представить не могу пользу, контакты и так есть, на любой вкус.... Обсуждать удобнее на форумах...
> 
> Ну разве что например устроить трансляцию мероприятия, церемонии - это я "за"!


Живое  общение -главное.А  церемонии  и  ритуалы -их  и так  по  телевизору  хватает.

----------

Raudex (11.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

Живое общение должно быть всё-таки живым, тут поддержу Раудекса.
Форума [в плане онлайн осбуждений и встреч], по-моему, действительно хватает.

----------

Raudex (11.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Живое общение должно быть всё-таки живым...


В Скайп тоже живое общение.
Сейчас многие сообщества людей практикуют подобные вещи:



> По  Скайпу  проходят  онлайн  конференции  с  участием  уважаемого  Ассаджи  и  других  людей  интересующихся  Тхеравадой .Следующая  скайп -конференция  пройдёт  14 августа  в  19:00  по  Москве.


Аналогичная практика принята на портале ТО. Там, кстати, можно скачать и аудиофайлы с записями конференций. Это интересно (всмысле - такая форма организации общения).


Если это не секрет, хотелось бы подключиться и послушать без общения. Просто послушать молча. Или послушать запись.

----------

Кумо (10.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.08.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Живое общение должно быть всё-таки живым, тут поддержу Раудекса.
> Форума [в плане онлайн осбуждений и встреч], по-моему, действительно хватает.


Позвольте с  Вами  не  согласится ,уважаемый Зом ,возможно  и  есть  англо,тайско ,немецкие  онлайн  сообщества  ,но русскоговорящих   доколе в  сети  сообществ  не  было.Вам  хорошо , у  вас  рядом  и  Вихара  имеется  и  монахи  постоянно  приежают  и.т.д.

----------


## Юань Дин

Действительно, пободные онлайн-конференции - хороший стимул для практики. Живая речь никогда не заменит чтение букаф на форуме (особенно когда многа букаф).
А так для удаленных слушателей создается некая виртуальная вихара.

Да и появляется возможность взглянуть хоть одним глазком на такое экзотическое явление как российские тхеравадины. Никогда не видел их. И послушать - как же все-таки говорит этот легендарный Ассаджи  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lyykfi

Идея несколько странная на мой взгляд.
Возможно попробую, хотя онлайн общения мне и так хватает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Может я конечно ошибаюсь, но мне думается, что подобные вещи со временем вполне себе могут вытеснить (или уменьшить) реальные встречи (или возможность таких встреч). Так гляди со временем и подношения монахам будут потом "по интернету"...

----------


## Юань Дин

Кстати, очень удобно - кликнул мышкой и отправил сумму денег. Не надо никуда ходить.

----------


## Zom

Вообще-то к деньгам по-правильному монахи никакого отношения иметь не должны -)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Может я конечно ошибаюсь, но мне думается, что подобные вещи со временем вполне себе могут вытеснить (или уменьшить) реальные встречи (или возможность таких встреч). Так гляди со временем и подношения монахам будут потом "по интернету"...


Мне сдается такое будет только у тех кто так захочет. А захотеть "необщатся" могут и без скайпа, как говориться лишь бы повод был.

----------


## Raudex

> Живое  общение -главное.А  церемонии  и  ритуалы -их  и так  по  телевизору  хватает.


Ну я так не считаю, церемонии транслировать штука классная, обязательно устрою что нть подобное, а по сущесву болтать то неочем -
что надо спросить спрашивается письменно, больше шансов получить внятный ответ, чем просто кем то брошеные фразы...

Ну да ладно, раскажите как конектится то! Если не забуду - зайду послухать, авось кого уболтаю из москвичей на мероприятия ходить, а то вечно кворум хромает :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Давайте скажем так: любые способы общения хороши. Кто-то извлекает из одного способа пользу, кто-то из всех способов... а кто-то вообще предпочитает не общаться  :Smilie:    каждый выбирает для себя.

----------


## Кумо

Дайте уже, наконец, подробную инструкцию - куда, как и вообще  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (12.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.08.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Дайте уже, наконец, подробную инструкцию - куда, как и вообще


Изначально  это  предполагалось  наверное  только  для  участников  форума  "Колесо  Дхаммы",я -же  без  ведома  "начальства" т.е  не спросил  мнения  Ивахненко  Д.А. и  расместил  данное  сообщение.Для  участия  в  этой  групповой  конференции  надо  иметь  конечно  уважение  к  Слову  Будды и  не  спорить .Если  есть  скайп , то  в  поиске  ищете  контакт  nibbanka  и отправляете  контакные  данные , а  дальше  уж  как  получиться .

----------

Raudex (13.08.2009), Кумо (12.08.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Изначально  это  предполагалось  наверное  только  для  участников  форума  "Колесо  Дхаммы",я -же  без  ведома  "начальства" т.е  не спросил  мнения  Ивахненко  Д.А. и  расместил  данное  сообщение.Для  участия  в  этой  групповой  конференции  надо  иметь  конечно  уважение  к  Слову  Будды и  не  спорить .Если  есть  скайп , то  в  поиске  ищете  контакт  nibbanka  и отправляете  контакные  данные , а  дальше  уж  как  получиться .


Ох, по поводу "начальства" Вы меня рассмешили  :Smilie:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Smilie:  :Big Grin: 

В общем, все правильно. До встречи!

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Ох, по поводу "начальства" Вы меня рассмешили 
> 
> В общем, все правильно. До встречи!


Как я понимаю это тот форум где этот БФ считают сектой?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как я понимаю это тот форум где этот БФ считают сектой?


Нет, это совсем другой форум:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php

----------

Кумо (13.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.08.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

Если будет больше четырех человек, то будут использоваться правила общения, по образцу:

http://www.voicelife.org/programs.html

----------

Кумо (13.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если будет больше четырех человек, то будут использоваться правила общения, по образцу:
> 
> http://www.voicelife.org/programs.html


Порядок от таких правил будет, а душевности не будет.

----------

Михаил Макушев (17.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

да не, правила путёвые, когда много народу фоновый шум складывается и превращается в гул, а кнопа отключения она удобно расположена
и можно спокойно позволить себе пошмыгать носом и почесаться, а также пощёлкать клавишами и кнопками крысы в своё удовольство.

кстати разговор получился  вполне душевный, только как я понял надо заранее придумывать тему(темы), что б не повисла нелепая тишина порой, и что б подготовиться, а не искать судорожно нужную инфу которой хотел бы поделиться.

P.S. А Саня Кумо "соскочил" как обычно, в этом ему нет равных))))) Шучу :Smilie:

----------

Со Ло (19.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (16.08.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Cледующая  скайп -конференция  пройдёт  20августа  в  19:00  по  Москве.Предлагайте  темы  для  обсуждения.

----------


## Ассаджи

Следующая встреча намечается на пятницу, 28 августа, в 19 часов по Москве.
(Встречи идут по дням Упосатхи http://dhamma.ru/practice/moon.htm ).
Александр Демченко расскажет о Ват Па Наначат и других монастырях, в которых он побывал.
Приветствуются желающие рассказать о тех монастырях Юго-Восточной Азии, в которых они побывали.

На прошлой встрече большая часть людей были незнакомы, и в основном просто слушали, поэтому обсуждение закономерно перешло в формат, напоминающий лекцию, рассказ одного человека о чем-то.

Судя по всему, стоит чередовать такие "слушания" в общей группе с перерывами, в которых люди могут свободно пообщаться друг с другом, по два-три человека, и сформулировать собственные мнения по тем или иным вопросам.

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=824.msg6557#new

----------

Alert (24.08.2009), Кумо (23.08.2009), Мих (26.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.08.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

4 сентября 2009 года  в  19:00  по  Москве  намечается  очередная  скайп конференция  для  людей  интересующихся  Тхеравадой.Официально  приглашаем   для  участия  Досточтимого  Бханте  Топпера  и  уважаемоего  Зома  .

----------


## Zom

> .. И тут выбегает мужик с батареей в руках - 
> "Да нету у меня баяна! Нету!" -))



Это я к тому, что ну нету у меня ни микрофона, ни вэбкамеры, нету -))

----------


## Ассаджи

Я, наверное, в это время буду на ретрите.

Модерировать согласился Шри Нисар, его ник "climate8".

Вебкамера не нужна, на встречах видео не используется.

В принципе можно участвовать и без микрофона, набирая свой текст в окне чата.

----------

Zom (31.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 4 сентября 2009 года  в  19:00  по  Москве  намечается  очередная  скайп конференция  для  людей  интересующихся  Тхеравадой.Официально  приглашаем   для  участия  Досточтимого  Бханте  Топпера  и  уважаемоего  Зома  .


Благодарю за приглашение. В этот раз, наверное не получится т.к. ни скайпа  ни гарнитуры у меня нет. И, самое главное, с этой программой никогда не разбирался.

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

Если чат - то тогда могу присоединиться. Ибо Скайп меня ещё энное количество времени тому назад Андрей Moskid надоумил проинсталлить. Кстати его тоже можно позвать - у него и видеокамера есть и микрофон...

----------

Читтадхаммо (01.09.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Благодарю за приглашение. В этот раз, наверное не получится т.к. ни скайпа  ни гарнитуры у меня нет. И, самое главное, с этой программой никогда не разбирался.


Это необходимо преодолеть, бханте))) Скайп програма конечно широко критикуемая, но уж больно с ней сразу много перспектив открывается: бесплатный созвон с людьми, визуализация всякого рода, а также, надеюсь, можно будет когда нибудь всё таки начать устраивать трансляции  мероприятий, это будет реальный шаг вперёд.

а камера, и уж тем более микрофон - девайсы совершенно копеешные

----------

AlekseyE (01.09.2009), Кумо (01.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (01.09.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

12 сентября 2009года  в  19:00  по Москве  пройдёт  очередная  скайп-конференция .

----------

AlekseyE (10.09.2009), Кумо (10.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (10.09.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Следующая  встреча намечается 19 сентября 2009года ,в 19:00 по  Москве.Тема  для  обсуждения -Чхачкка сутта  и  развитие  мудрости.Ссылки  на  материалы для  обсуждения  приведены в  теме; http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=331.new#new

----------

AlekseyE (14.09.2009), Кумо (14.09.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

27 сентября 2009года  в  19:00 по  Москве состоится  очередная  скайп-конференция  .Тема  для   обсуждения  "Космология  в Тхераваде и  в  древней  Индии".Материалы  для  обсуждения  собираются  в  треде ;http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=876.0 .Также  напоминаю  ник  для  контактов  в  Скайпе -nibbanka .

----------


## Читтадхаммо

4  октября  2009 года в   19:00  по  Москве  намечается  очередная  скайп-конференция  по  теме ;"Обусловленное возникновение (патичча-самуппада)".

----------

Кумо (01.10.2009)

----------


## Makc

Текстом или голосом?

----------


## Ассаджи

Голосом, при необходимости можно писать сообщения в чате текстом.

Благодаря значительному расширению канала качество связи, скорее всего, улучшится.

Материалы для обсуждения собираются в треде:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,328.0.html

Вспомогательные материалы:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,113.0.html
http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,107.0.html

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....025.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/index-subject.html#ps
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...el394.html#ch3

----------

Читтадхаммо (02.10.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Очередная  скайп-конференция  по теме  -"Понятие  нимитта" и "Ахара  сутта"  состоится  9 октября  2009года  в  20:00 по  Московскому  времени.Материал  для  обсуждения  на  сайте www.dhamma.ru  .

----------


## Читтадхаммо

16 октября 2009года в  20:00  по Москве  состоится  очередная  скайп-конференция .Тема -"Анапанасати ;предварительное устранение помех и  первая четверка".

----------

Morris Allan (13.10.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Cегодня  состоится  очередная  скайп-конференция  по  теме;"Анапанасати;вторая  и  третья  четверки.."В  20:00 часов  по  Москве.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

30 октября 2009 года  в  20:00м  по московскому  времени  состоится  очередная  скайп-коференция .Тема-"Анапанасати ;четвертая четверка и  созерцание непостоянства".

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Скайп  конференции  временно  отменяются ,но  возможно в  эту пятницу или   7 ноября  состоится  с  участием  из  Ланкийской  буддийской  общины.

----------


## Raudex

в этот раз врятли

----------


## Raudex

господин Рупасири Перера дал предворительное согласие на участие в скайп конфе в ближайшёю пятницу, уточнено будет накануне.

----------

AlekseyE (09.11.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> господин Рупасири Перера дал предворительное согласие на участие в скайп конфе в ближайшёю пятницу, уточнено будет накануне.


Подтверждено, 13 ноября в *20:30* по москве конфа с Рупасири, готовьте вопросы   :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.11.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Подтверждено, 13 ноября в *20:30* по москве конфа с Рупасири, готовьте вопросы


Для  участия  в  этой  скайп  конференции  нужно  запросить  контактные  данные  ника  raudex , и  только  после  этого  возможно   включение  в  групповую  скайп  конференцию.Новая  информация ; наверное  основным  ведущим  будет  ник nibbanka.

----------

Raudex (13.11.2009)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

20 ноября  прошел  скайп-чат под названием "Встреча в Пути",пока   в тестовом  режиме.В  дальнейшем планируется, что он  будет проходить  каждую пятницу.Также 2 декабря пройдет очередная скайп  конференция в20:00м по Москве.Тема  скайп конференции не определена , поэтому либо здесь,  либо на  сайте "Колесо Дхаммы" и "Тхеравада РУ" возможны  обсуждения.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

16декабря 2009года в 20:00мин по Москве пройдет очередная скайп-конференция.Тема-"Рефлексия в практике нравственности".

----------


## Читтадхаммо

26 декабря 2009 года состоится первое собрание-презентация и чаепитие общины Тхеравады города Санкт-Петербурга в новом помещении . Адрес: станция метро "Рыбацкое"в 12:00 сбор для незнающих маршрута к помещению или звонить по тел;+7-911-733-95-60.В 12:30 небольшая пуджа.Затем дана и общее чаепитие .Намечается несколько бесед и просмотр видеофильмов.Подробная информация на сайте www.theravada.ru

----------

Jani (22.12.2009), Тера (25.01.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

9 марта 2010 года в 20:00по МСК пройдет очередная  скайп-конференция .

----------

Кумо (07.03.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

15 марта 2010 года в 20:00м по Москве пройдет очередная  скайп-конференция .

----------


## Читтадхаммо

29 апреля 2010 года  в 20:00 по МСК  намечается  скайп-конференция.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

25 апреля 2010 года в 19:00 по московскому времени  состоится встреча в Скайпе ,с учителем медитации из Бирмы дост.Ачином Велурия.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (25.04.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

4 июля 2010 года в 20:00 по Московскому времени намечается скайп-конференция.Возможно Ассаджи (Ивахненко.Д.А.) расскажет о поездке в Таиланд на буддийскую конференцию.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

19 сентября 2010 года в 20:00 по Москве пройдет очередная скайп-конференция .

----------


## Читтадхаммо

24 октября 2010года в 20:00м  по Москве намечается скайп-конференция .Тема для обсуждения "-Необычные телесные ощушения во время  медитации."

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Очередная скайп-конференция состоится 31октября 2010года в  20:00 по Москве.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Сегодня т.е 19 декабря в 16 часов по Москве, в тестовом режиме по системе Скайп намечается  семинар по "Маджхима Никая".Желающим можно через Скайп подключится к нику ; theravada.ru  .

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Сегодня в 19:00 по Москве  состоится скайп-конференция  и в ней согласился участвовать досточтимый  Бхикку Саранасила.Сегодня-же в  16:00 по Москве пройдёт семинар организуемый группой "Тхеравада.РУ."в режиме скайп-конференции.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

30 января 2011 года в 15ч30минут по МСК состоится семинар по Алагаддупаме сутте  ,желающие могут подключится и через скайп к нику theravada.ru  .А в 19:00 по МСК намечается встреча в режиме скайп-конференции участников форума "Пробуждение"и всех интересующихся буддизмом ,к этой скайп-конференции можно подключится через ник nibbanka  .

----------

Ittosai (28.01.2011), Алексей Е (28.01.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

6 февраля 2011года в 15:50 по Москве пройдёт онлайн семинар  организованный группой "Тхеравада.ру" в режиме  скайп-конференции по теме "Алагаддупама  сутта".Комментарий  начнется с  объяснения фрагмента "о волнении и отсутствия  волнения".Далее в 19:00  по Москве намечается  скайп-конференция  участников  форума "Пробуждения" .Все подробности на сайтах  www.theravada.ru  и www.dhamma.ru  .

----------

AlekseyE (02.02.2011), Ittosai (02.02.2011), Дмитрий Аверьянов (28.01.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Не мог не  сообщить о том ,что в скайпе открыт новый ник  koleso_dhammy  для людей интересующихся палийским каноном.Также 5 мая 2012 года в 17 час по Московскому  времени состоится скайп-конференция на тему "Что  такое "правильное сосредоточение"(Самма-самадхи).Современные методы практики джхан.".

----------

Akaguma (03.05.2012), Petrov (03.05.2012), Алексей Е (03.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012)

----------

